# recommend me some pedals please



## NickTB (Feb 4, 2007)

I have a 2013 Cannondale Caad 8 with these  fitted. Obviously, I'm aware they are MTB pedals, and I'd like something less "clunky". Any recommendations?

Cheers,


----------



## Peter D (Oct 26, 2005)

I've always gone with SPD's, even on road bikes. I currently have Shimano XT SPD pedals on my Genesis, though I tried the Shimano road pedals - couldn't get on with one sided entry!


----------



## lick0the0fish (Feb 29, 2016)

I'm about to get these

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/...uxAkcxLORQaNLBCLym6hAaAni18P8HAQ&gclsrc=aw.ds

And probably

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/mobile/shimano-r078-road-spd-shoes-2015/rp-prod91470

For my boardman road bike


----------



## Johnny Kebab (Apr 3, 2010)

I have the same pedals as above. have a look on wiggle, they have full carbon shoes for not a lot of money and they're great quality.

JK


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

I had DMR Vault pedals on my mtb, truly fantastic pedals


----------



## beetie (Jul 3, 2006)

Any Look keo pedals for me


----------



## scotty_boy (May 1, 2010)

i have shimano saints on my mtb great pedal once you add the side pins and remove the washers


----------

